# Finished my Loom knit sock



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I finished my first loom knit sock yesterday. It is definitely time consuming, but since I don't know how to make them on needles this was fun. It turned out really nice. I love the fit. I made it about 1/2" too long because this yarn is 40% wool and I have a feeling it will shrink just a bit. But I'm starting it's mate today


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gives me hope that mine will turn out as nice.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks granny and YoK... I started the mate this evening and have half of the top ribbing done already. It seems this one is going much smoother and easier. I think I learned a lot about the tension of the yarn on the pegs from the first sock. I'm anxious to get this one done so I have a pair. I have 5 more different skeins of beautiful sock yarn. It gives me incentive to get this pair done.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought the sock loom but when I tried to use it I had trouble. Maybe I'll try again so since I see the results are so nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great looking sock,I bought a All in one loom tried making a sock but gave up,I find it easyer on Magic loop toe up.But the very first pair of sock I made were made on a a round loom A slipper sock,


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice. I need to try the looms that were given me. I am missing the one for socks, though.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Which loom did you use? This sock looks great and I can't believe you already have the ribbing done on the second sock!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice socks. Great job. Now people will ask you to make them some. LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very smart to make it 1/2" longer for shrinkage - great looking sock.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just awesome !..i have one of these looms but i dont have the patience.. u have more patience than i do... good on ya !


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> I finished my first loom knit sock yesterday. It is definitely time consuming, but since I don't know how to make them on needles this was fun. It turned out really nice. I love the fit. I made it about 1/2" too long because this yarn is 40% wool and I have a feeling it will shrink just a bit. But I'm starting it's mate today


Which loom are you using? The yarn is lovely, what is it? Only 40% wool, what kind is the wool, and the other 60% is? Who done it? The yarn - the yarn. I like the design. Is this your design? Moon Loomer


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Which loom are you using? The yarn is lovely, what is it? Only 40% wool, what kind is the wool, and the other 60% is? Who done it? The yarn - the yarn. I like the design. Is this your design? Moon Loomer


I am using the Loops & Threads sock loom that I bought at Michael's. It was cheaper than the All in One sock loom sold at JoAnn Fabrics. But the two looms have the same peg spacing. The yarn I used is the #1 Super fine

The sock yarn for this pair I got from Mary Maxim. I see it's on sale again. I bought 6 skeins total but only 2 of them are this Bounce yarn. It's 40% superwash wool and 40% cotton. The color in this sock is the Rain Forest but I also got the Posh Pink. http://www.marymaxim.com/yarn/mary-maxim-bounce-sock-yarn.html


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Just awesome !..i have one of these looms but i dont have the patience.. u have more patience than i do... good on ya !


I am fairly new to knitting. I just started teaching myself last fall. I made some hats and scarves for Christmas. Then I found the looms and bought a set of round looms first. But you have to use the chunky or super bulky yarn for what you're making to look nice. So I bought a couple of 1/2" gauge looms from www.cindwoodcrafts.com. I now have 8 looms plus the S loom. Then I bought the sock loom. I have a throw I'm doing on the S loom right now, along with the mate to the sock. I've looked at patterns for socks and they scare me to pieces. It just sounds like greek. But doing them on the loom is very relaxing to me. I have fibromyalgia, so anything that will help divert my attention away from the pain is a plus


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a wooden loom that said it makes socks. Now where do I find instructions? Can I find a pattern online? Guess I should start searching.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Have a wooden loom that said it makes socks. Now where do I find instructions? Can I find a pattern online? Guess I should start searching.


The sock loom from the Knitting Board is wood and I'm pretty sure has the same gauge as the loom I'm using from Michaels. There are all kinds of free sock patterns and videos. You can do a YouTube search done by Pam Loomer. She has a formula about how to get the right size for your sock to know how many pegs to use on the loom. If you can't find it let me know and I will post a link.

I like doing these so well that I am going to buy another loom so I can work on a pair at the same time.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Have a wooden loom that said it makes socks. Now where do I find instructions? Can I find a pattern online? Guess I should start searching.


Which wooden loom? Is round or rectangular? I have the rectangular looms (AKB [2] and Michael's) and a couple of round (DA Looms) that produce quite fine stitches, yours are? Moon Loomer PS The KK looms (Blue round and the long looms, with clips) also make socks.


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you use a sock loom or did you use the smallest vircle loom available? 
Tami


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

tks1991 said:


> Did you use a sock loom or did you use the smallest vircle loom available?
> Tami


Tami I used an actual sock loom. I got mine at Michaels but they also have them at Joanns. You can also order them online from the Knitting Board or even on Amazon.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> Tami I used an actual sock loom. I got mine at Michaels but they also have them at Joanns. You can also order them online from the Knitting Board or even on Amazon.


Checked the kind of a Loom I have. Basic Sock Knitting Loom by KB. I will look for the videos by Pam Loomer...thanks


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the Sock Loom. I have made 5 pairs of socks. One of them beaded, I got the Big Book of Socks that goes with this loom. I even purchased another one so that I had two and I could make the pairs together. 

I really enjoy the Sock Loom. I made a pair of socks on the round looms, but they were heavy and I wanted the result to look like socks you purchase in the store. I got the sock loom.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

sand334 said:


> I love the Sock Loom. I have made 5 pairs of socks. One of them beaded, I got the Big Book of Socks that goes with this loom. I even purchased another one so that I had two and I could make the pairs together.
> 
> I really enjoy the Sock Loom. I made a pair of socks on the round looms, but they were heavy and I wanted the result to look like socks you purchase in the store. I got the sock loom.


I have a question for you? How do you close the toe of your socks? I've seen several ways listed. With the KB loom the video says to bind the socks off the loom and then close them.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

Debbie0406 said:


> I have a question for you? How do you close the toe of your socks? I've seen several ways listed. With the KB loom the video says to bind the socks off the loom and then close them.


I bind the socks off and close them with a big needle. Close the toe That is the way I do it


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

sand334 said:


> I bind the socks off and close them with a big needle. Close the toe That is the way I do it


Thanks. I've seen others say they do it that way. On this sock I'm going to put half the stitches on one dpn and the other half on another. Then I will use the Kitchener stitch to sew it closed.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Checked the kind of a Loom I have. Basic Sock Knitting Loom by KB. I will look for the videos by Pam Loomer...thanks


That is a fixed size sock loom. It does a wonderful job. See Authentic Knitting Board.com for patterns, On YouTube.com put "AKB basic sock loom" in the search blank, and Ilsa Philips has a loom knitting book for socks. That sock loom is a great scarf maker. There are several techniques that will work well on this loom for scarves: A) Tube scarf, B) Flat knit scarf, C) Use the corners to finish the edges if a flat knit scarf with i-cords, and D) Dish cloths, for dishes and the decorative squares for scarves, shawls, blankets, etc. With it's finer gauge Michaels Loops & Threads "Woodlands" 1 wt, Patons Lace wt, sport wt, and baby wt yarns to name a few for a lighter repertoire of yarns to fuel you creative vent. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> I have a question for you? How do you close the toe of your socks? I've seen several ways listed. With the KB loom the video says to bind the socks off the loom and then close them.


On YouTube put Kitchener stitch in the search or toe bind off. Moon Loomer


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the ideas and info. I have bookmark this.



Moon Loomer said:


> That is a fixed size sock loom. It does a wonderful job. See Authentic Knitting Board.com for patterns, On YouTube.com put "AKB basic sock loom" in the search blank, and Ilsa Philips has a loom knitting book for socks. That sock loom is a great scarf maker. There are several techniques that will work well on this loom for scarves: A) Tube scarf, B) Flat knit scarf, C) Use the corners to finish the edges if a flat knit scarf with i-cords, and D) Dish cloths, for dishes and the decorative squares for scarves, shawls, blankets, etc. With it's finer gauge Michaels Loops & Threads "Woodlands" 1 wt, Patons Lace wt, sport wt, and baby wt yarns to name a few for a lighter repertoire of yarns to fuel you creative vent. Moon Loomer


----------

